# Tiller question



## Jasonrkba (Apr 12, 2021)

I picked up a rear tine tiller(tillsmith) for cheap. It runs like a top but needs a pair of tires and has two broken tines. My question is how do I go about selecting the proper tines for replacement?


----------



## sean donato (Apr 12, 2021)

All I can say is parts are getting hard to find foe those old till Smith's. Your missing the rear guard, I suggest you make something up for it, will chuck some dirt back at you. Tines will have to be matched up as well, or even fabricated. Have a similar issue with a rear tine craftsman tiller I have, same engine so I'm guessing close to the same period of a machine. They were very stoudt built machines and withstood the test of time. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Apr 12, 2021)

Seems like a well built machine. The rear skirt is something im still thinking about. Maybe one from another machine will bolt up. I paid $60. Tires on ebay are $60. I figure if I can get everything done and keep it under $200 im good.


----------



## sean donato (Apr 12, 2021)

See if this helps you out. Wheeler made a model that looks to be identical. I believe they were bought out by mtd.


----------



## Oldtoolsnewproblems (May 23, 2021)

I have an Aries Jet tiller, slightly smaller than that, was missing half the times. I made new ones out of pipe and old lawnmower blades. All but one are holding up fine. The one that is slowly bending I think I gave it too much curve, and it was very rusty so it's a bit thinner than the others. No chance of breaking off, but my rocky soil is not nice to it. In 3 years I'll need to think about replacing it


----------

